# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نصب ماژول ها با پیپ در پایتون

## shahab12

سلام
من میخام با پیپ چن تا ماژول روی پایتونم نصب کنم این کاریه که من قبلا بارها انجامش دادم اما وقتی یه خاطر مشکلاتی ویندوزم رو عوض کردم و مجددا ویندوز 7 نصب کردم دیگه دستور 
pip   install beautifulsoup4  برام کار نمیکنه و من خطای زیر رو دریافت میکنم:
fatal error launcher: Unable to find an appended archive

فرقی هم نمیکنه پسوند .exe رو بذارم یا نه  یعنی حتی اگه ینویسم:
pip.exe install beautifulsoup4
بازم همین خطا رو میده 
من از پایتون 3.4.3 استفاده میکنم.

خیلی ممنون میشم اگه کسی کمکی کنه چون روزای سختی رو با این خطا می گذرونم 
مرسی

----------


## hghyami

_python -m pip install package

https://github.com/pypa/pip/issues/2748


_

----------


## khosroanjam

بهترین کار اینه که از IDE , Pycharm  استفاده کنی اون خودش یه قسمتی داره توی Setting , برای نصب Package ها خیلی هم راحته و امکان Search  و.... هم داره

----------

